# Groomer gave Maltese to wrong owners



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

All is well. The little ones just had a little "switch-a-roo" for nine days.

I must say, with my rescues, I've taken them to the groomers, and questioned if it was the same one, when picking them up, as they looked so very different. I can't imagine not knowing my dog of years though ~ LOL :HistericalSmiley:

Family Dogs Returned After Groomer Mix-Up - PawNation


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I know these dogs all look so much alike but I'm sure I would know if it wasn't Pipper I had. First off he goes crazy to see me when I pick him up at the groomer plus I would just know. Pipper has his own little quirky habits plus he is all about routine and knows how everything here at home is done. I would also just know by looking into his eyes.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh my!! I'd know Leila right away. I think, lol. Maybe I need to get her a special tattoo on her tummy in case she has a twin in every way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I would know right off if it was mine or not...like knowing my own kids...jees!!!!*


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I had that happen once. They brought me a maltese that simply wasn't my dog. I don't know how (except in the circumstance you describe, Deb with a new rescue) anyone wouldn't notice that *this isn't my dog!!*


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> Oh my goodness, I know these dogs all look so much alike but I'm sure I would know if it wasn't Pipper I had. First off he goes crazy to see me when I pick him up at the groomer plus I would just know. Pipper has his own little quirky habits plus he is all about routine and knows how everything here at home is done. I would also just know by looking into his eyes.


Ditto, if Luck did not react I would immediately wonder. Besides even after a groom, I can tell by looking it is Lucky.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Yep kinda like the second your eyes meet your baby you k ow that's your baby.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Now that's some crazy stuff! Those dogs don't even look alike! When Ceasar and Rocco were alive everyone thought they looked identical! Same size, weight, but to me they looked nothing alike!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my! That's so sad the lady didn't even realize she had a different dog! :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

sherry said:


> Now that's some crazy stuff! Those dogs don't even look alike! When Ceasar and Rocco were alive everyone thought they looked identical! Same size, weight, but to me they looked nothing alike!


 
LMAO ~ I still have long-time friends ask me, "Which one is LBB?" :HistericalSmiley:

Here's another one: "Which one is Tommy, the one with the messed-up back legs?"

I point and say, "Tommy is right over there. The one with the messed-up back legs" :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

One things for sure, the groomer couldn't pass another Maltese as LBB. I would say, "Hey!! This is not my dog!! This one has eyeballs!!"

The poor person who ends up with LBB might call the groomer and ask, "What happened to Muffies eyeballs? Did you get too close with the clippers?" LOL


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

At first I thought that was way out there but they do look a lot alike. I do think they would have different personality's that would not go unnoticed.
Wow LBB is still hanging in there. How old is he now? Also who else do you have in your lovely home?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

3Maltmom said:


> LMAO ~ I still have long-time friends ask me, "Which one is LBB?" :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Here's another one: "Which one is Tommy, the one with the messed-up back legs?"
> 
> ...


Aw, Deb, you keep me laughing! Missed you on here - love you girlfriend!

I now with Tessa, I just start counting legs and If I go past three, it's not mine!:w00t:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

as a owner wouldn't you know your dog???? I would


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

That's so crazy - I'd know straight away if I wasn't given Milo. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

So glad they were reunited with their rightful owners. I remember going and picking Yoshie up at the groomer how much different he looked but I always called his name but he also went nuts when he seen us (hubby, our kids and me)


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

9 days?! I would be a basket case...I would know my babies anywhere!!! I'm so glad I do my own grooming : )


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*9 days!!!??? 9 seconds, maybe!! How can you 9 days and not realize that isn't your dog??*


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

On the article is says:
"Tami Rudolph, owner of Bailey, immediately knew she was given the wrong Maltese when she got home. But the other family had been out of town for several days and didn't realize they had Rudolph's dog"

It wasn't as bad as the headlines! I would have had a heart attack. Oh I don't think I would've take any other dog by accident as you guys said, their reaction when they see us us unique.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Orla said:


> That's so crazy - I'd know straight away if I wasn't given Milo.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Me too. in a heartbeat. :w00t: I'd be screaming my head off. Where the .... is my dog! :angry:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Deborah said:


> At first I thought that was way out there but they do look a lot alike. I do think they would have different personality's that would not go unnoticed.
> Wow LBB is still hanging in there. How old is he now? Also who else do you have in your lovely home?


 
Hey my friend!! Yup, LBB is alive and kickin'. He is 9-years-old, and is still acting the same as the day he arrived. He is a big duffess. He's lovin' life, and still getting on Joplin's nerves. :HistericalSmiley:

I have Johnny, LBB's BFF, and he is a nut case. Would have to be to put up with LBB.

Tommy, messed-up-leg boy, is still "kickin", and an ass

Jops, well she's Jops. Still a bitch, but my BFF.

Now, Deborah, are you ready for this? I have a senior CAT!! :smrofl:

I love her!! She is 12-years-old. Cute as a bug, and loves me!! :blush:

I have never had a cat before. I am very allergic, but not with this one. her name is Kitty. Wow!! How original, huh? I love my Kitty. LBB is a bit confused, but he'll get over it. Wee little Johnny loves to play with her.

Life is good at Casa del Casa. I miss you my friend.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

maggieh said:


> Aw, Deb, you keep me laughing! Missed you on here - love you girlfriend!
> 
> I now with Tessa, I just start counting legs and If I go past three, it's not mine!:w00t:


LOL ~ You crack me up. You count legs, and I count eyeballs. :HistericalSmiley:

I've missed you sweetie. Love you so much ~ :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, this morning I just took all four to the groomers. Now, I will be picking them up around 5PM. I cannot imagine blaming my groomer, or his employee, for handing me the wrong dog, and I actually TOOK the wrong dog. I would not contact the Media. I would be embarrassed, as I was the one who took the wrong dog home. :HistericalSmiley:

How could two different owners pick up, and take home, the wrong dog, and not know until they got home? That's just funny to me. The dogs are fine, and were well taken care of, but REALLY? As the owner, take on a certain amount of responsibility. 

So on a lighter note, I'm hoping to pick up four well-behaved Maltese, and another owner stuck with mine ~ bwaaaa hahahahah

Jay: We gave you the wrong dogs

Deb: No you didn't

Jay: Yes we did

Deb: This is my LBB

Jay: No, that dog has eyeballs

Deb: Okay, but the rest are mine

Jay: No, they are not

Deb: What about Jops? She's mine for sure!!

Jay: No, Jops only has four teeth, this one has a full mouth of teeth

Deb: But I like my new Jops. She's not a bitch

Jay: Sorry, Deb, give Jops #2 back, and exchange her for the original bitch

Deb: Fine!! But Tommy is definitely my dog.

Jay: NOPE

Deb: What about Johnny? I will fight you tooth and nail. He is definitely my dog!! I will not return him

Jay: The one you claim to be Johnny, is a female, you DUMBASS

Deb: Well then, I guess I will exchange them. Can we try with another owner next time?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

3Maltmom said:


> Okay, this morning I just took all four to the groomers. Now, I will be picking them up around 5PM. I cannot imagine blaming my groomer, or his employee, for handing me the wrong dog, and I actually TOOK the wrong dog. I would not contact the Media. I would be embarrassed, as I was the one who took the wrong dog home. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> *How could two different owners pick up, and take home, the wrong dog, and not know until they got home? That's just funny to me.* The dogs are fine, and were well taken care of, but REALLY? As the owner, take on a certain amount of responsibility.
> 
> ...


That's my point too !:w00t:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Deb, off topic, but I sure wish you were around more. I just love your humor and the stories your babies tell. Really miss you alot.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

9 days?!!! All those involved should get their eyes checked. 

Hey Deb. Kitty? So glad you didn't name her the p word. Lol
Xoxoxoxoxoxoo


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

hehe that made me giggle on one hand. On the other hand , I cant imagine one not knowing his/her pup o.0 

I know for sure that I can't confuse my two monsters with other maltese.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

KAG said:


> Hey Deb. Kitty? So glad you didn't name her the p word. Lol
> Xoxoxoxoxoxoo



Shhhh - Kerry, don't give Deb any ideas!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

angel's mom said:


> Deb, off topic, but I sure wish you were around more. I just love your humor and the stories your babies tell. Really miss you alot.


I miss you so much. I have been all over the board lately. Get this, I'm trying to keep up with my new title of Vice President of Sales and Marketing. I am driving the company nuts. I am NOT your normal sales person. :HistericalSmiley: They all look at me and go like this: :blink: Or like this: :w00t:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

KAG said:


> 9 days?!!! All those involved should get their eyes checked.
> 
> Hey Deb. Kitty? So glad you didn't name her the p word. Lol
> Xoxoxoxoxoxoo


LBB: Yes, Auntie!! They do need their eyes checked!! :HistericalSmiley:

Kitty: Deb calls me a Pu**y all the time. But I call LBB a Pu**y because he is afraid of me. 

LBB: I'm not afraid of you

Kitty: Yes you are. You are a Wuss!

LBB: Well, I just might poop in your stupid litter box!! How's that???

Kitty: Fine then!! I will poop in your stupid belly band! 

LBB: Deb!! Do I have fresh belly bands on hand?


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

WOW! I would recognize Paisley out of 1,000 maltese dogs, but Ive had her for forever! Glad to know all is well!


----------

